# weird graphical issues



## AsphyxiA (Nov 26, 2009)

I just got a lappy and have a 130 m GT.  I've been testing out some live distros to see if the drivers are going to load right.  Well, they seem to work ok except I get 6 screens in one.  In other words it splits 1388x768 into six different windows all displaying them same thing.  What do I need to do to get gfx running right.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Nov 26, 2009)

bump


----------



## r9 (Nov 26, 2009)

It sounds to me like you have 6 desktops and you are seeing them all at once. I`m guessing that is Linux problem more than VGA problem.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Nov 26, 2009)

fixed it.  its a problem with the nVidia drivers.  Theyre a little buggy with the 100 series mobile processors


----------

